# Bosch 220 volt router help



## jimh48 (Feb 15, 2013)

Since this is my first post, I hope this is the right place to ask my question. I'm recently retired and just getting back in to woodworking. I have a 3 HP Unisaw/Unifence that I'm wanting to build a router table on the right side of the table top.

I also have a Bosch 0 601 611 061 (220 volt) router that is basically new. I was wondering how I can make this setup, and be able to raise/lower the bit from the top.

I would appreciate any advice on this project.


Thanks,

Jim


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Jim. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Jim and welcome

That Bosch model (0 601 611 061) is what we refer to as a GOF1700E over here and in the USA its a 1615EVS, is that correct?










If that's so then I think you'll really struggle unless you are into some serious engineering changes. You can fit a fine depth adjuster onto the big threaded rod (left side from the front of the router), but in a table that would be operated from _below_ the table. The only other way I can see it being achieved readily is to mount the router on a router lift. 

Regards

Phil


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Phil, 0 601 611 061 indicates 1611EVS as the model shown in the photo. It is better to keep your saw and router as two stand alone platforms. For a list of reasons review some of the threads in this section.


----------



## jimh48 (Feb 15, 2013)

My first idea was to make a separate router table. However due to limited space I got the idea of using the big right hand side of my unisaw table. The entire unisaw sits on a big frame with industrial rollers under it so it's easy to move. I just thought it would be neat to use the unifence for the router as well.

And the idea of using the router named is that it's new and I have it. Also have a big PC. I thought of mounting the Bosch on a plate I could simply lift up and out to adjust. And of course since both units are 220 volt it would be easy to get power for the router.

Does someone make a HEAVY DUTY plate for this router. Or should I just forget the whole idea?????

Thanks

Jim


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jim, all routers should fit all mounting plates by drilling 3 or 4 holes and countersinking them. There are some exceptions but not many. A good number of forum members use their routers mounted as you describe and are happy with the results.


----------



## jimh48 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey Mike,

Would the whole project be done more easily if I use a router like my PC that twists to adjust and forget trying to use the Bosch?? I have no problem buying another router. Perhaps adjusting another router from the top would be better. If so what router would you suggest for this project. I'd value your opinion.........


Jim


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

jimh48 said:


> My first idea was to make a separate router table. However due to limited space I got the idea of using the big right hand side of my unisaw table. The entire unisaw sits on a big frame with industrial rollers under it so it's easy to move. I just thought it would be neat to use the unifence for the router as well.
> 
> And the idea of using the router named is that it's new and I have it. Also have a big PC. I thought of mounting the Bosch on a plate I could simply lift up and out to adjust. And of course since both units are 220 volt it would be easy to get power for the router.
> 
> ...


Although the unifence may be useful for some ops(such as dadoes), edge routing requires the bit to be recessed into the fence. Would take some rather thicj subfences to do that. Just something to think about!


----------

